# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  A perfect friend

## hussnaz

*
A PERFECT FRIEND


You have known me in
Good and bad times ,
You have seen me 
When i was happy and when i was sad,
You have watched me laugh and cry,
Thank you for believing in me,
For supporting me ,
And for always being there ,
Thank you for being
A PERFECT FRIEND.

... ... ... ...

If you ask me for how long 
Will i be your friend?
Then my answer will be "i don't know".
B'coz i really don't know 
Whiich is longer forever or always.

... ... ... ...

There's none more perfect than a friend.
A friend whose smile and thoughtful ways,
Add happiness to everyday;
A friend who cheers and comforts me,
And i have found that kind of friend in you!

... ... ... ...
 [/CENTER][/CENTER]*

----------


## **Veil**

hmm acha hain yeah friend

----------


## dsjeya

i am looking for one for the past 50 years 
nice one huss

----------


## Santosh_f

Good one!!!
and i looking for the the past 300 sec.

----------


## lost girl

_thanks girl

that was so sweet_

----------


## world

Good job guys!

----------


## snowfalls

good thought, but some lines does not flow well...the second one in last stanz for instance. i loved this one 'B'coz i really don't know Which ONE is longer, forever or always...nice thought indeed. well, always could be used to present earthly feelings, and forever could sound eternal. buts again, the same meaning, depends how/where you use it!

----------


## william

Nice Written Thankss..


Term Papers

----------


## Tulip

Nice - good ones =)

----------


## taliyahmyers

I strongly agree with you. As the thing is that every one should believe in true friendship and true love as I think. The other thing is that I really like your this of the idea to share this here with us.

----------

